# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [MAC][XNJB][CREATIVE ZEN V] Impossible de trouver un jukebox

## Filippo

Bonjour  tous,
je souhaiterais pouvoir changer des fichiers musicaux entre un MacBook Air (macOS 11.6) et une lecteur mp3 Creative Zen V.

J'utilise le logiciel XNJB.

Le lecteur est connect au MacBook.
A l'ouverture du logiciel, j'ai un message d'erreur : Impossible de trouver un jukebox.

Dans la documentation je vois que ce logiciel est driv de Gnomad2 que j'utilise avec le mme lecteur mp3 et un pc sous Linux Mint; cela fonctionne trs bien.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur.
Si vous utilisez un autre logiciel je suis preneur galement.

Merci beaucoup.

 :;):

----------

